# This Christian Life - Preaching the Story



## R. Scott Clark (Feb 6, 2006)

A new essay  online on preaching.

rsc


----------



## Robin (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R. Scott Clark_
> A new essay  online on preaching.
> 
> rsc



The "story-telling" of preaching..... 

Wonderful! 

Thank you and God bless you and all faithful pastors, Dr. Clark!!

Robin


----------

